
Intel's Optane DC Persistent Memory DIMMs Push Latency Closer to DRAM - hugh4life
https://www.pcper.com/news/Storage/Intels-Optane-DC-Persistent-Memory-DIMMs-Push-Latency-Closer-DRAM
======
hugh4life
A few days old but I'm surprised it didn't get submitted. This really seems
like a huge game changer.

[https://www.pcper.com/files/imagecache/article_max_width/new...](https://www.pcper.com/files/imagecache/article_max_width/news/2018-12-12/gap-5.png)

There are already vendors touting Optane cache drives as "memory" which is
stretching things but with these DIMMs and DRAM acting as a cache then I
wouldn't have much of a problem with this practice.

[https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/997064-dell-and-hp-
spot...](https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/997064-dell-and-hp-spotted-
advertising-optane-memory-as-ram/)

------
imtringued
I remember skeptics complaining about Intel not fulfilling it's promise of
1000x performance improvements over regular SSDs back when they were rushing
the first release of Optane with tiny 32GB prototypes. Just think about it.
The first generation of a completely new memory tech was already competing
head on with the highest performance SSDs on the market. SSDs had decades to
mature to get to this point and a new "crippled" technology just utterly
destroys them? Now two years later with the advent of the DIMM version of
Optane there is no question that a 1000x performance improvement is possible,
especially if you compare Optane with SATA SSDs.

Now that the latency problem has been solved there is still the question if
Optane can provide enough bandwidth to saturate a processor. Especially
multicore servers with more than 20 cores are memory bound. 8 channel memory
controllers help but they are not enough.

